# Can't even think of a title, wife is cheating



## lostinseattle (Sep 8, 2013)

I've read a lot here already since I found the forum, but I still don't know all the acronyms y'all use. I'm going to kind of just write it all out as a first step to coming to terms with what has happened. Is online video sex cheating? I think so, but I know for a ****ing fact that actual ****ing is cheating, and saying you love another person is cheating.

I went on a business trip, my first ever, a year ago and that is when it first started. She told me how she met a couple of guys online that she talked to (each independently) and she had flirted but it wasn't anything serious. After arguments I resigned that she was seeming happier, and her self esteem had been boosted, what could it hurt? I went on another trip shortly thereafter and it just seemed to be getting worse. I let myself just be a doormat to this, we even paid for a plane ticket that she never took (whew). She had been sick for years, become agoraphobic slightly so I saw positivity in the changes, but I was pissed off most of the time. Her father was sick at this same time, and passed away finally. I was working and going to school, she looked for comfort from her friends, she now has a bunch, even though I was right beside her, asking her to just talk to me.

The year ends, I am very paranoid, I go looking and find some pictures she has sent a friend and confront her about them on our anniversary of all days. It's hell. Without her support, and fighting about her friends, I melt down. School is too much, I'm at a breaking point and I get a job offer in another state. We've wanted to go for some time, it is a big improvement, I take it and we move.

She narrows down her friends to two or three, but it escalates. I find videos, very explicit ones, that she shared with them, and then with me (saying it was for me). I confront her again but about dirty conversations that drive me nuts, she responds that I've violated her privacy, and she is right I did, but it deflects from her act and I don't realize it. We continue on.

She gets a ticket to visit one of them, from him, she says to me this is it, she's going to go, and that it will be over. After just a couple days she calls feeling sick and wanting to come home. I buy a return ticket and she comes back, all the while saying she should have stayed. She is always sick, it's just how our life is.

I found out that they were intimate, I'm devastated, everything I've sacrificed taking care of her. What drove her to do it, why, what have I done wrong.

She is going again in a couple weeks, she says she isn't going to **** him, but I know the truth now. We got in an argument last night, she was very agitated about a sickness hurting her and is taking it out on me. I lose control for a second and raise my voice. She collapsed into a fetal position, believing that I was going to hit her, and not stop. We've never gotten physically violent in our 7 years of marriage.

So I know she has cyber sex, I know she shows it all, I know she has done ... things ... with this one guy.

Why haven't I left, why didn't I leave before? I keep hoping that she will stop being sick, that she will quit these guys and we can continue on the life we planned a year before. If I leave her now, in another state where she has no family, what will she do? She threatens suicide often enough I take her seriously. We don't even have a real apartment here yet, just our cars.

I've got an email written to her right now, I've been working on it, that tells her I know all the things she has done. I know she'll focus on how I violated her privacy, how I spied on her. She'll say she will just give them all up an live a miserable life and just suck it up. I think I just want out. We don't have kids, just a dog.

The problem is when I see her sick, I set aside how I feel, I want to take care of her. The only time we had a life was the first few months, before her first sickness. I'm tired, I have no support system and neither does she. I hate her, I love her, she is the only family I've got and she is abusing me.

Edit: removed pity ****, y'all's replies are encouraging


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

bad behavior will continue with out any consequences, so if you send her any were send her back to her family.

In addition there is no privacy in a marriage, when the two become one her privacy became your privacy and vise versuve.

If you want a life you are going to have to take the hits and make a scrifice and letting your cheating wife go just might save your marriage. 

she has your number, she knows you ain't going anywere so she continues...get it?


Again, send her back home! Wish her the best and let her know you will no longer share your wife.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

By the way, I think your wife is playing you with this sickness crap...I mean she feels fine enough to make pornos and travel to her boy friends?????


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

When you are isolated and going through something as traumatic as this, it makes everything seem so impossibly insurmountable. You are in a LOT of pain and aren't able to see how very toxic this woman is to you.

I get the impression you are in your early to mid 20's. If you were my son, I'd beg you to come home, move back. Focus on you and get your head on straight. Keep yourself healthy. You are not responsible for that woman. Don't allow her to drag you down with her.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

She's sick alright but in very convienent ways. Kick her out and you will do much better, seek IC you are coping the wrong way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

Is there an actual diagnosis for her "illness" is she on treatment? Have you personally seen or spoken to her doctors?

Start reading here http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/32002-welcome-tam-cwi-newbies-please-read.html


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

You violated her privacy? 

What about her violating your trust?

What about her lying, entertaining and effing other men? 

How about violating her marriage vows?

And you equate finding out the truth about your relationship as bad?

Oh that's right you've allowed it. 

What will you do now? Will you show yourself you don't need this disrespect in your marriage? If you will, you will get the answers here. Are you ready to act on them and do what it takes, to get out of this mess,

Start reading...http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/32002-welcome-tam-cwi-newbies-please-read.html#post430739

180 List - No More Mr. Nice Guy Online Support Group

No More Mr Nice Guy

Good luck


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

lostinseattle said:


> She is going again in a couple weeks, she says she isn't going to **** him, but I know the truth now. We got in an argument last night, she was very agitated about a sickness hurting her and is taking it out on me. I lose control for a second *and raise my voice. She collapsed into a fetal position, believing that I was going to hit her, and not stop.* We've never gotten physically violent in our 7 years of marriage.


This incident shows your wife for the manipulator she is. She's always the victim. She's just brazenly announced she's off to meet her boyfriend (so that she can fvck him. Have not doubt about that). It's pretty reasonable for you, as her faithful husband, to get angry at the very idea.

You are right on two counts: 1. She is abusing you and your marriage. 2. You need to get out.

You cannot 'save' her. She needs professional help. Save yourself.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

She violated her marriage vows, your sanity and your health. So in my opinion having her privacy violated is a small price for her to pay.

Get yourself tested for STDs/HIV and insist your wife joins you for marital counselling.

If she refuses, see a lawyer and ask about a divorce.

You can always give her a ticket back to her family if you are worried about her coping miles from home, alone, post-divorce.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

'seattle, remember that return ticket you purchased for her?
You really shouldn't have.
She sounds like she may be a big fan of DR. Feel who insists she has every right to stick a knife into your back.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

hookares said:


> 'seattle, remember that return ticket you purchased for her?
> You really shouldn't have.
> She sounds like she may be a big fan of DR. Feel who insists she has every right to stick a knife into your back.


She seems like a drama queen and a bit of an entitled princess. A dangerous combination.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Go ahead and tell her to go and please do not come back. Let her know you will be getting a lawyer tomorrow.

See if you can download divorce papers for your state from the internet now.

She has abused you in the worst way a woman can.

Check for the newbie thread, I will bump it to the top.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Dawg, how can you possibly think you're life is going to get better unless you ditch this vampire? I read these post and continue to be perplex as to why guys believe being a doormat is going to improve things and make the wife love them more. Its just the opposite my man. 
It doesn't sound like you have kids involved. The next time she goes on a trip, ride off into the sunset and don't look back.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

ThePheonix said:


> Dawg, how can you possibly think you're life is going to get better unless you *ditch this vampire?* I read these post and continue to be perplex as to why guys believe being a doormat is going to improve things and make the wife love them more. Its just the opposite my man.
> It doesn't sound like you have kids involved. *The next time she goes on a trip, ride off into the sunset and don't look back.*


:iagree:

Drama queens / entitled princesses just suck the life out of you. Energy vampires. If I had something positive to say to help save your marriage, I would and I normally do ... but in this case, man-up and get out.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

LostinSeattle

The only thing you should give your wife is Divorce papers.

She is sick in the head and you cannot help her.

You cannot control her, only yourself. But letting her do what she is doing and then going ona trip to "F" some dude is just plain stupid.

Give her what she wants, her freedom.

And stop saying you want an affair and that no one wants you. That is just a pity party.

Grow up, man up and dump her.

Then go and be happy with a real woman. There are plenty of them out there.

HM64


----------



## amr1977 (Mar 2, 2013)

lostinseattle said:


> She is going again in a couple weeks,


Let her. One way ticket. Have an appointment with a divorce lawyer ASAP and do what you need to do.

She has told you that not having these other men in her life would mean living in misery. Listen to her. Stop focusing on what your marriage used to be or what you hoped it would be and accept that what you have is something no sane man would hold on to. 

Let her internet boyfriend have her and find someone healthy to be with. There are plenty of great women out there; no reason to waste more time on this one.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

I normally don't respond to threads like I'm going to do here but I'm not even going to address the cheating issues/reconciliation possibilities. I think there are more dire matters at hand.

From what I've read three times over here, all I can think is that you need to protect yourself from your wife. Seriously, she is fifty shades of messed up. I think she is dangerous and if you haven't already sent that email, I would suggest that you DON'T. At least not yet.

I'd say you need a VAR (Voice Activated Recorder). Not to catch her cheating, (you already know she is) but so that you are not falsely incriminated by her when the sh!t hits the fan. I see sh!t storms coming your way no matter what you do because she sounds nuts.

I would suggest involving a 3rd party somehow. Tell your parents, siblings, friend back home - anyone what's going on. Tell them what you told us here. Someone you can trust needs to know what you're going through.

Secondly, whenever you're alone with her or interact with her, I'd say to have that VAR with you at all times. If she would cower and imply that you'd beat her when you never ever have then she is capable of worse.


I know that this might seem over-the-top, but I'm seriously worried about you and I don't know you. The biggest red flags for me is the cowering she did when you yelled at her when you've never abused her physically. That is some expert-level manipulation there. Muah, *kisses fingers like a stereotypical Italian* Bellisimo! The other is the suicide threats. That is so manipulative and emotionally abusive, controlling.... all of the above.

Someone that would pull stunts like that to make you feel bad and get out of jail free, when they're confronted is capable of doing much, much worse if it suits their cause. That is why I say, protect yourself.

You can not trust her. Do not give her the benefit of the doubt in any kind of situation.

And don't even get me started on her other manipulations:

Minimizing, deflection, lying, scapegoating, playing the victim, blaming the victim, withdrawing etc...

I hate telling someone to get a divorce but I'd be in every attorney's office getting all the free consults I could and moving on. There are no kids involved, you are not responsible for her happiness. You are young and can start over. Finally, IC (Individual counseling for you) because you're right - she is abusing you, at least emotionally.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Dude YOU LET HER GO!? Im literally typing at you STUNNED.

IIRC proof of cheating does not matter in WA. Ref HTD thread. So get enough proof for your CLOSE friends and both families. IE it does not have to be court worthy.

FWIW the correct answer to "you snooped, its none of your business" is "you are my wife, you are my fvcking business" Its one of the FEW things I got right when I caught my wife in her way the hell less than your wifes EA.

Anyway. Look up the 180. Implement then ultimatum time.
1) NC
2) Heavy counseling

Honestly I say D and run. You are NOT too old to start over with a non-defective version female. Get some IC for yourself and honestly alpha up a little. Noone expects you to be Mr Uber but watching her go to to MEET one of them.

FIND up who they are ESPECIALLY LOVERBOY that bought the ticket and put his buttocks on Cheaterville. Afraid to do it? Gimme proof that its him some FACTUAL stuff and a face pic and Ill effing do it from a library computer 2500 miles from you. I effing LOATHE cheaters! (Ive done a catch the cheater raid back in my youth for a friend with a cheating girlfriend. Well me, mr cheated on, another friend, and a walking mountain)


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey lost--------you let her go to be with her lover------it doesn't matter whether she has sex or not---she Is married to you, and they send her tickets to be with them, and you let her go---what do you not understand about the definition of mge---and fighting for your mge---not rolling over, to your wife's wishes to go and cheat, and be with OTHER MEN

1st off as someone already said---THERE IS NO PRIVACY IN A MGE---YOU WANT PRIVACY YOU STAY SINGLE---you take vows---the 2 of you become 1----that means---NO PRIVACY

Now she is getting another ticket---to go and visit some loser, who is actually a homewrecker---and you are gonna let her go

You tell her point blank---if she goes---to stay, and if she does come back, she can go right to a D atty, and prepare to defend a D action

You also tell her, parents-------you also tell her if she gets sick to take care of herself---and if she wants to commit suicide---to go right ahead----IT IS TIME FOR ALL THIS DRAMA TO END

I don't know how you wanna handle her prior indiscretions-----but you tell her, and make it very clear---there will be no more indiscretions, in this mge, or there is no mge

You are not gonna get her to stop all this BS, unless you make her realize---you will not be there, if this crap continues on.

If she thinks she is gonna find someone else out there, that will take care of her, as you have---SHE IS SADLY MISTAKEN----you can let her know that fact, in no uncertain terms----also you make sure she understands----if there is any more contact by her, TO ANY OTHER MAN YOU ARE GONE-----you can also point out to her---that the 1st time she gets sick with one of her lovers---they will drop her like a lead balloon---but not to come looking for you----CAUSE YOU WILL BE GONE, as you do not intend to have her "DIS YOU" one more day, 

As a last play to make sure she understands full well what you are saying to her---go on line---go to your states legal documents----print out a blank D packet---and put it in the house in a place where she WILL SEE IT----I am guessing that, that D Packet will have more impact on her than any word that you speak to her---about this mess

You gotta show her deadly seriousness to yank her out of the BS she is in----or you can continue on in misery, as you watch her screw around with all sorts of men---who send her tickets to come meet them----as they gloat about taking your wife from you--------Is that what you want---to be known as a guy who can't even keep his wife from guys this wife doesn't even meet IN PERSON


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Weightlifter is right.

How in the world did you let her go?

You should have told her if she left on that plane, you would not be there when she returned.

Get away from her fast.

And get some individual counseling for co-dependency issues ASAP.


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

How much more humiliation and disrespect are you willing to endure?
1. Get tested for STD's
2. See a lawyer immediately.

I think you would have to be masochistic to remain in this marriage. Enough is enough!


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

lostinseattle said:


> ...we even paid for a plane ticket that she never took (whew).


I'm not sure I read this correctly: you paid for plane tickets for her to see the OM (Other Man)?

We need to start a thread called "Great moments in denial". This will be first. Then in fairness I'll go back and find some of my stories about how I would watch my wife getting herself dolled up for her dates at the meat markets and not say a word.

Sorry. Threadjack. But men need to see there are boundaries you are allowed to enforce.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

let her go then change the locks and give her the cold shoulder the rest of your life. File for divorce.


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

I agree with much if what is posted here

Get tested for stds 
See a lawyer ASAP 

You didn't breach her privacy. You discovered her dirty little secret. There is no place for secrecy in a marriage. 

Do the 180.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GutPunch (Nov 2, 2012)

You cannot save her.

You cannot fix her.

You cannot nurse her back to health.

You cannot control what she does.

You CAN leave and never look back. ....and no kids.....RUN RUN RUN

Do you own or rent your home? If you rent, I would get the money to buy out of the lease and when the time comes drive her to the airport when its time to go see Loverboy. Then I would disappear permanently. 

If this does not come easy to you, then seek a counselor for your codependency problems. 

Good Luck


----------



## TroubledInMI (Sep 4, 2012)

Holy crap. I'm struggling to hold myself back on this one. I'll do my best to not hurl epithets about her behavior, because you'll get plenty of those once this story makes the circuit. I'd rather talk about your behavior:

>>Why haven't I left, why didn't I leave before?

You know why. You love her, you feel like you need her, and even though she's treating you badly, you want her to be better, to be someone she's not, so you keep hanging on.

>> I keep hoping that she will stop being sick, that she will quit these guys and we can continue on the life we planned a year before.

Were you ever on track for a life you planned *together*? Or were you on track for the life you wanted, and she just tagged along for the ride? Not trying to be harsh, but has she ever been a partner in your journey? Ever? Or has she made a life out of being sick and using that to get the attention from anyone she can? Those questions are rhetorical.

>> If I leave her now, in another state where she has no family, what will she do? She threatens suicide often enough I take her seriously. We don't even have a real apartment here yet, just our cars.

Are you hanging in there solely for her psychological, emotional, and financial well-being? Let's see, she's had no problem making "friends" on the internet - all guys, too, apparently. One of them even flew her out to be her f*** buddy. And you not only took her back, but flew her back on your dime it sounds like. Now she's going again? Seems to me you don't need to worry about her. She's found a way to get all of her needs met, with - and without - you.

>> I've got an email written to her right now, I've been working on it, that tells her I know all the things she has done.

You both know what she's done. Spelling it all out isn't going to shed light on anything.

>> I know she'll focus on how I violated her privacy, how I spied on her. She'll say she will just give them all up an live a miserable life and just suck it up.

Yes, she will. Two words for both of you. F*** privacy. Privacy is closing the door while you take a crap. *Secrecy* is flying off to screw some stranger on the internet, then lying about it. You both decided 7 years ago to forgo secrets when you blended your lives together in marriage. If she wants a life of secrets, let her have it... without you.

>> I think I just want out.

No you don't. Not yet you don't, or you wouldn't be here. Ask me how I know. What you *want* is for her to be a better person, to not be sick, to not be seeking attention from other men, to not lie, to not treat you like crap. You're *never* going to change her. You're never going to change *anyone* but yourself.

>> The problem is when I see her sick, I set aside how I feel, I want to take care of her. The only time we had a life was the first few months, before her first sickness.

You're a caretaker. Nothing wrong with that. It can be an attractive quality in a person, except when it's done at the expense of your own self-respect.

One of two things are going to happen, I predict. You'll either continue to want her to be someone she isn't (and hasn't been), continue to be frustrated by your inability to change her and her lack of willingness to change herself, and so you'll remain in your role as caretaker and door mat. Or, maybe you'll find your self-respect and demand better, from yourself and from her. I'm hoping for the latter.

>> I'm tired, I have no support system and neither does she. I hate her, I love her, she is the only family I've got and she is abusing me.

I categorically disagree, except for the last four words. She has a support system. She's found it not only in you, but in complete strangers she's met online. Don't you worry too much about her, she'll get what she needs. She's been taking care of her needs all along.

Time for you to worry about you. You have more support than you think. You have more friends than you think. And you've come to a good place. Here you'll find loads of people who have walked in your shoes, who will tell you like it is when you're otherwise surrounded by lies and deceit, and who will remind you that you have a lot to offer besides a back to be stabbed in. But don't come looking for encouragement to remain in your current situation. You won't find that. What you're going through is awful, no doubt about that. No one should have to endure that kind of treatment, so you won't find support for sticking that out. You deserve better, but you won't get it until you demand it. It doesn't mean your relationship is over. It just means it's awful the way it is and needs to change. Maybe it can be fixed. Maybe it can't. But it absolutely has to change unless you like misery.

My advice: listen to the folks here. Some of the advice is going to be not for you. But most of it is going to be spot-on. And get your feelings out. Often. Write them down, if not here then somewhere. I think you'll find it to be therapeutic. I also think when you read your own words later, you'll be surprised at your own clarity of thought.

I wish you the best of luck, and hope you find the resolve to demand more from yourself and from those you choose to share your life with.


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

You say repeatedly that she is always "sick" ? Are you talking about a real medical condition, or mental illness ?


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

Actually I think you are the sick one for staying in such a humiliating marriage and being exposed to STD's by your wife.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

lostinseattle said:


> I've read a lot here already since I found the forum, but I still don't know all the acronyms y'all use. I'm going to kind of just write it all out as a first step to coming to terms with what has happened. Is online video sex cheating? I think so, but I know for a ****ing fact that actual ****ing is cheating, and saying you love another person is cheating.
> 
> I went on a business trip, my first ever, a year ago and that is when it first started. She told me how she met a couple of guys online that she talked to (each independently) and she had flirted but it wasn't anything serious. After arguments I resigned that she was seeming happier, and her self esteem had been boosted, what could it hurt? I went on another trip shortly thereafter and it just seemed to be getting worse. I let myself just be a doormat to this, we even paid for a plane ticket that she never took (whew). She had been sick for years, become agoraphobic slightly so I saw positivity in the changes, but I was pissed off most of the time. Her father was sick at this same time, and passed away finally. I was working and going to school, she looked for comfort from her friends, she now has a bunch, even though I was right beside her, asking her to just talk to me.
> 
> ...


Find your balls. Find your self worth. Don't think of yourself as a married man for a second. Just a man (who happens to be married).

WHY THE EFF ARE YOU PUTTING UP WITH THIS?

You are allowing her. Each time she does something with these other guys, she loses respect for you. You can't love someone you don't respect.

I mean WHAT HUSBAND ALLOWS his wife to bang other guys? 

You need to shut down the internet in your house, wipe out all computers, she can watch TV or read a book. You need to cancel her little screw trip. Or if she goes, tell her to not bother coming back because if she walks out that door, the marriage is OVER!

Take a frigging stand!


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

The subject of Mistaken's above post is exactly what jumped out at me lostinseattle. Seriously!! My AxW used to do exactly this to me, until she left, and she still tries from time to time. To get through this, you must have an unwavering resolve to zero tolerance for ANY kind of manipulation from this woman. Any real or perceived back tracking from you, will be seen by her, as weakness. She will use it against you, in any way she can. She will ruin any future relationships you have. You simply cannot show her one iota of kindness. Do not trust her no matter what she says or does. It is an absolute blessing you do not have children with this woman.


----------



## GutPunch (Nov 2, 2012)

toonaive said:


> It is an absolute blessing you do not have children with this woman.


You can say that again.


----------



## Baffled01 (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok, this'll be the toughest thing you've ever done, but you are going to have to man-up and leave this woman. Not to sound like a broken record but you are nothing more than a doormat to your wife. She's got some nerve telling you she's leaving to visit another man. 

Separate, talk to a lawyer, begin the process of divorce, work on yourself (get therapy). If there is any chance of saving the marriage (which I am not sure is a good idea) you will need to stand firm and WALK AWAY. She needs to realize how much you are worth to her, and that will NEVER happen as long as you keep caving to her demands.

Lots of us have been where you are now...Good Luck.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

You say she is agoraphobic, repeatively say she is sick (since the first month you married her) and finally you say she is abusing you.

Stop the wishful thinking. Your love, support, whatever will never help her and she will continue to do what she is doing.

HER FRIENDS - WTH - they are not her friends, they are her online sex buddies.

You have become her doormat.

Leave and stop letting her being sick , be an excuse for you behaving the way you are.

Expose her.


----------



## tulsy (Nov 30, 2012)

Change the locks or move out when she leaves, and when she gets back have her served (or have her served at her boyfriends house)

Crazy why anyone would put up with this crap, and yet you even finance her affairs. 

Ya, start a real 180, no contact, work on yourself. You will eventually have to address your own issues, like why you would put up with this even once! 

Cut the cord, end it...like yesterday.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

tulsy said:


> Change the locks QUOTE]
> 
> Kind of hard to do when your living out of a car!
> 
> ...


----------



## life101 (Nov 18, 2012)

1. Cheaters stay in a relationship/marriage only if there are not enough suitable outside options.

2. To be honest in a relationship you need empathy. Cheaters don't have it. Empathy is not something that suddenly grows inside of you when a divine light shines upon you.

3. Happiness is a cheating spouse on the rearview mirror. A cheater is not a decent person's time and effort. Why do you want to stay with the WS? Why is the WS such a catch? Why is your worth so low?

4. File for divorce. Start IC asap with a therapist experienced in infidelity related matters.

5. Protect yourself financially.

6. You have enough self-esteem not to tolerate cheating. Every action has an equal and opposite reaction.

7. You deserve better and you can get better. You deserve to live free, free from the fear of being cheated on and free from a life of constant fear.

8. Your children need a role model, someone who will teach them acceptable behavior and boundaries. If you forgive and accept your WS's behavior, you will set up very bad examples for your children, and this will lead to further heartaches. 

9. You are responsible for your happiness. Never in future tie your own happiness with someone or something. It will lead to pain and sufferings. Happiness has to come from within.

10. Embrace the light, knowledge, and freedom. It will get better if you want to get it better.


----------

